# Schmied skillen 1-300!



## jibberone (6. Februar 2008)

Hi is eigentlich nen Guide aber denke ma paßt hier besser rein...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu beachten ist das man bis Skill 300 keine Spezialisierungsquest mehr braucht um an die Rezepte zu kommen, welche es vor BC nur als Spezialist gab.

1 - 25 
Rauer Wetzstein (1 x Rauen Stein) x 50 

25 - 45 
Rauer Schleifstein (2 x Raue Steine) x 20 

45 - 75 
Kupferener Kettengürtel (6 x Kupferbarren) x 30 

75 - 80 
Grober Schleifstein (2 x Grobe Steine) x 10 

80 - 100 
Runenverzierter Kupfergürtel (10 x Kupferbarren) x 20 

100 - 105 
Silberrute (1 x Silberbarren, 2 x Raue Schleifsteine) x 5 

105 - 125 
Raue bronzene Gamaschen (6 x Bronzebarren) x 20 

125 - 150 
Schwerer Schleifstein (3 x Schwere Steine) x 50 

150 - 155 
Goldrute (1 x Goldbarren, 2 x Grobe Schleifsteine) x 5 

155 - 165 
Grüne Eisengamaschen (8 x Eisenbarren, 1 x Schwerer Schleifstein, 1 x Grüner Farbstoff) x 10 

165 - 185 
Grüne Eisenarmschienen (6 x Eisenbarren, 1 x Grüner Farbstoff) x 20 

185 - 200 
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5 x Stahlbarren, 2 x Schwerer Schleifstein) x 15 

200 - 210 
Robuster Schleifstein (4 x Robuster Stein) x 20 






Anmerkung im DE forum, mit diesem Rezept sollte man bis 220 billiger skillen können.
Wirbelnde Stahläxte 200 - 220
5x Stahl Barnen
2x Elementar Luft
2x Schwere Schleifstein
1x Schweres Leder
Rezept gibts beim Lehrer




210 - 215 
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5 x Stahlbarren, 2 x Schwerer Schleifstein) x 5 

215 - 235 
Stahlplattenhelm (14 x Stahlbarren, 1 x Robuster Schleifstein) x 20 

Alternativ kannst du auch los schreiten und dir die Mithrilschuppenarmschienen kaufen. Für die Horde bei Gharash in den Sümpfen des Elends. Allianzer begeben sich zu Harggan im Hinterland. Der Weg dorthin dauert zwar ne Weile, aber es ist um einiges günstiger als der Stahlplattenhelm. 


235 - 250 
Mithrilhelmkappe (10 x Mithrilbarren, 6 x Magiestoff ) x 15 
Wenn du Glück genug hast und die Mithrilsporen Pläne zu bekommen, dann mach diese bis 275 wo sie grau werden. Es ist der billigste Weg zu skillen. Leider sind die Pläne ziemlich teuer im AH geworden seitdem TBC raus ist. 

250 - 260 
Verdichteter Wetzstein (1 x Verdichteter Stein ) x 20 

260 - 270 
Rüstungsschmiede machen folgendes: 
Erdgeschmiedete Gamaschen (16 xMithrilbarren, 2 x Erdenkern) x 10 

Waffenschmiede machen etwas von den genannten Dingen: 
Leichte Erdgeschmiedete Klinge (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Erdenkern) x 10 
Leichter Glutgeschmiedeter Hammer (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Herz des Feuers) x 10 
Leichte Himmelsgeschmiedete Axt (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Odem des Windes) x 10 

Während du die mats für den 260-270 part farmst, habe ein Auge auf das AH. Vielleicht kannst du da die Thoriumarmschienen oder den Gürtel ersteigern. Diese sind um einiges leichter und billiger zu machen. 

270 - 295 
Imperiale Plattenarmschienen (12 x Thoriumbarren) x 25 

295 - 300 
Imperiale Plattenstiefel (18 x Thoriumbarren) x 5 


Ungefähr benötigte Materialien: 

210 x Raue Steine 
380 x Kupferbarren 
230 x Grobe Steine 
5 x Silberbarren 
180 x Bronzebarren 
190 x Schwerer Stein 
5 x Goldbarren 
200 x Eisenbarren 
30 x Grüner Farbstoff 
380 x Stahlbarren 
80 x Robuster Stein 
310 x Mithrilbarren (270 x Wenn du Waffenschmied bist) 
20 x Verdichteter Stein 
390 x Thoriumbarren 
20 x Erdenkern (wenn du Waffenschmied bist dann werden es 40x Erdenkern oder 40x Herz des Feuers oder 40x Odem des Windes oder eine Kombination dieser drei) 
90 x Magiestoff

hoffe das es euch weiter hilft...


----------



## Simillius (11. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo gibt´s denn die ganzen Rezepte?


----------



## Pomela (12. Februar 2008)

Simillius schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s denn die ganzen Rezepte?




http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/59/schmiedekunst


----------



## ehmy (16. April 2008)

echt geil , habs von anfang an wie du gemacht und super geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3ack6D (28. Mai 2008)

jop ist gut gelungen suche aber nen trehd von 300- 375 waffenschmied -> schwerter,axt pls


----------



## Cherubael (4. Juni 2008)

jibberone schrieb:


> Zu beachten ist das man bis Skill 300 keine Spezialisierungsquest mehr braucht um an die Rezepte zu kommen, welche es vor BC nur als Spezialist gab.



Hab mal ne dumme frage dazu, 

muss man sich denn ab 300 spezialisieren, oder kann man bis 375 durchskillen ohne sich zu spezialiesieren.


----------



## machente (25. Juni 2008)

naja guid ist zu teuer.


z.b grünes eisengamaschen bis 185.

auf skill 170 kriegt man amschienen die nur 6 eisenbarren kosten und das ist nur 1 beispiel


----------



## Teanìl (3. August 2008)

is zwar nett undso, aber einfach nur aus dem wow-europe forum übernommen:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...29946&sid=3


----------



## Crystalite (17. September 2008)

Hi!
Super, vielen Dank für den Guide!

Aber das mit der Spezialisierung würde mich auch interessieren. Muss man das?
Ich hab das Gefühl schon, allein, weil man sonst keine Rezepte beim Lehrer mehr bekommt, oder?

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwie einen Guide, wie das mit der Spezialisierung funktioniert?
Ich hab versucht, hier irgendwie rauszufinden, welche Quests man da machen muss (Rüstungsschmied), aber irgendwie steig ich da nicht durch...
Kann da jemand helfen?


----------



## Daya 77 (18. September 2008)

Hi,

Bin jetzt lvl 41 und hab schmieden auf 245. Rüstungsschmied.
Allein die Schmiede-q haben ein lvl-up gebracht.

Is ein irres Rumgereise.
In Orgrimmar an der Schmiede einfach nen Orc ansprechen: "Artuk der Amboss". Für den die Q erledigen, dann schickt er Euch zu "Ochse". Den Tauren der nebenan steht.
Dann geht´s nach BootyBay, wo man für den Typ an der Schmiede wieder ne q erfüllen muss. schickt einen glaub weiter hoch ins Schlingendorntal zu "Galvan der Alte" (50,24 ca.). Als Belohnung gibts drei Rezepte, die man erlernen sollte, um die Q in Tanaris erfüllen zu können.

Denn in Gadgetztan bei "Trenton Lighthammer" bekommt man die Aufgabe, verschiedene Gegenstände abzuliefern. Als Belohnung lehrt Trenton drei verschiede Rezepte (Nicht kaufbar und nicht als loot erhältlich).

Bei "Okothos Eisenwüter", an der Schmiede in OG, bekommt man den Auftrag, 4x  , 2x  und eine  abzuliefern. 
(Alles zusammen aber nur für diese 7 Gegenstände: 108 Mithrilbarren, 18 Echtsilberbarren, 7 Robuster Schleifstein; für die Stiefel noch 8 Dickes Leder u 2 Aquamarin; u 1x Herz des Feuers für die Brust.)
(Man kann die Q auch schon annehmen, wenn man die von Okothos angenommen hat, aber man sucht sich dusselig nach den Rezepten; also immer hübsch der Reihe nach^^)

Wenn man das geschafft hat, is man Rüstungsschmied. GZ.

Hat gefühlte 600 Mithrillbarren gekostet. Sollen angeblich aber nur 310 sein. Davon hab ich 160 mit nem 70er BergbauIngi in Tanaris und Teufelswald erfarmt und den rest im AH erstanden.

Jetzt braucht man nochmal ca. 150 Mithrilbarren, wenn man die geilen Itemz, die man abgeben musste, selber tragen möchte.

Das für mich nachteilige ist, dass man die Erze in diesen Mengen nur in Gebieten ausreichend bekommt, die etliche Level über dem des Chars liegen. Wenn man nur mit selbsthergestellten Items rumlaufen will, dann hingen die dem Q-Gebiet ca 10 bis 15 lvl hinterher. Meine Meinung.


Viel Erfolg!!


----------

